# Trouble when walking back



## badgerbunny (Jul 27, 2011)

Waldo is slowly learning how to walk loose leash, and the problem we are having is that the beginning of the walk is really good, loose leash, responsive to us and happy/relaxed. Once we get to our destination, hang out a little bit (sometimes a trip to the river, sometimes just the end of a hiking trail) we turn to head back and Waldo turns into a raging pulling machine. Lunging forward, pretty much unresponsive (even to treats), and sometimes throwing a temper tantrum.

I am confused because I could understand if he didn't want to leave where we were (like the river) but instead it's as if he can't wait to get back to the car/office/home. 

It happens whether it is a 10 minute walk or a 2-hour walk. 

Anyone else have similar problems?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I have just seen that he is 5 months old ... this the age of adolescent behaviour and they do become a little naughty at this age, Honey seemed to ignore any training commands and even her name at this age... 

Loose lead walking is great, mine do pull when walking them both, but when I walk them separately they are like different dogs, Oakley walks very proud and perfect and Honey just looks adorable but she still like to have a pull, followed by a lead correction....


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Maybe he just wants to get home quickly 

Oakley likes to smell that he is on his way home..... they love being home xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes, I've always had that problem with Maisie. When she was a pup at training classes the trainer said it would be the other way around - dog pulls going out and is calm/happy coming home after exercise - but not for us!

Is Waldo timid or shy? Maybe he just likes to be at home, or maybe he's a little nervous of being out?

Not sure what to advise - reward good behaviour, don't give treats if he's not doing what you want, also keep calm yourself and keep the lead short. Maisie improved as she got older, but she does still tend to be a bit like this.


----------



## badgerbunny (Jul 27, 2011)

Waldo is anything but timid or shy, and I do think he gets excited when he is on "home turf" so to speak, like when he smells himself, or us, from the initial walk he is like "woo-hoo! I know which way to go!" I was just curious if others had the same issue -- like you said Mogdog, the trainer was surprised that after a long nice walk out, Waldo would be so hyped on the way back I guess I'll be looking to do more walks that are loops instead of out and back.


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Eddie seems to pull more on the way back - how strange?!!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter too! No idea why, maybe they just love their homes!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Just a guess, but is it possible that it's because he knows where he is going. If you take him out to various places, then he doesn't know for sure which way to pull, but once he knows where he is going, then he wants to forge ahead.


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

Keltie does this too. Walks brilliantly at the start and then the last 5 minutes or so keeps pulling ahead - not sure it's that she's keen to get home though as once we get on the drive and are within a foot of the front door she sits down and refuses to move!! 

The neighbours must think we're torturing her or something as I try to coax her over the front door!! I've led her with a treat to get her in and then pretended I had a treat at other times but given her nothing. It's not a huge issue, quite funny really, but interested to know if anyone else has seen this behaviour before.


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

Deefer did this as well - he sounded like a steam engine and kept choking himself. We have solved the issue by using a lead and collar on the "out" journey and then he wears a harness which we swap to as soon as he starts to pull for the "back" journey. Have done this for a couple of weeks and just today managed both walks without pulling. 

Sue


----------



## badgerbunny (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, that's a good thought, Sue! (switching to harness) I'll bring one next time, definitely hate that choking and lunging they can do when on the collar! 

Today we actually managed 2 decent walks, I walked much faster than usual and in some new-to-Waldo areas and I think I managed to keep Waldo off-kilter enough that he didn't think to start pulling. Of course, I was sweaty mess by the time I got back to my office, but that's another story.


----------

